# any way to slow it down a bit?



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

drpeppr237 said:


> Today I went snowboarding, while trying to carve my board would either really catch an edge or almost "slip", the board was going almost to fast for me to control it which ended up with a couple wipeouts. I ended up making really wide "S's" all the way down which caused me to go slower than my liking and was frustrating being the type who likes to go fast. There was some factors that could have very well caused this, number one is the conditions were really icy and chunky for most of the day, number two is it was a new board, so really fast. But the real thing I'm trying to ask is is there any tips on how to really control my carving or how to even slow it down a bit, but not too slow? My friend suggested using a key to make some scratched on the bottom or going on lots of boxes and rails. Thanks for your guyss' help! Oh and another thing I recently said on another post that I posted I would get a video of me carving but sadly today the hill was a little too crowded to get a good vid, i'll try to get one the next time I go which is next Saterday.


you are joking right?  I suggest long wood screws sticking out trough the board...a dozen of them should slow you down. Even on ice.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds like you're making basic skidded turns, not carving. Look up "dynamic skidded turns", which will benefit you on faster runs. In any case, DO NOT mutilate your board.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

hmm yeah it could possibly be just skidding turns, thanks for everyones feedback, ok thanks sno i'll check that out


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

snowolf, i just seen your vid on the dynamic skidding, ur right that is mostly what I was doin, I do believe there was some carving in my riding today as well, but yeah mostly the skidding


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

tell your friend he's a genius! scratching your board with a key??? might as well use a knife and call it a day, a flint paper might work better though.. oh, and yes, going on lots of boxes and rails when you're still just learning how to carve well?? brilliant!


----------

